# VISpas - Wer kennt sich wirklich aus???



## Jamdoumo (5. Oktober 2011)

...


----------



## Der Troll (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VISpas - Wer kennt sich wirklich aus???*

Hier mal 2 Links für dich:

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/

http://www.visplanner.nl/


----------



## Nanninga (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VISpas - Wer kennt sich wirklich aus???*

Les Dich hier mal schlau!!
http://www.hcexcelsior.nl/startpagina.html

Wenn Du den zweiten Teil Deines Übergang-Vispasses einschickst, bekommt Du die Jahreskarte als Chekkarte zugeschickt. Wenn Du es nicht tust, ist der vorläufige DIN A4 Schein nach ca. 4 Wochen abgelaufen. Er dient nur als Übergangslösung bis die Chekkarte da ist. Also immer 25,-€, hängt von Dir ab was Du daraus machst.

*Ab 2012 gibt es neu*, zusätzlich noch eine Karte für eine *dritte* Rute,(_der normale Schein ist für 2 Ruten_) der kostet aber nochmal 25,-€ und muss direkt oder im Laden beantragt werden.
*Der kleine Vispas* ist nur für 1 Rute an nur bestimmten Gewässern.

Zum Nachtangeln brauchst Du in Groningen/Drenthe einen Nachtvispas, der kostet 10,-€.

*Am Wasser musst Du immer drei Dinge dabei haben,m sonst kostet es Strafe:*
1. Vispass
2. Die Liste der Gewässer (kleines Heft)
3. Personalausweis

Nanni#h


----------



## link (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VISpas - Wer kennt sich wirklich aus???*

alles was in der liste der gewässer schwarz auf weiß gedruckt ist darst du beangeln alles was blau ist gehört zu dem jeweiligen verein welchen verein du angehörst steht auf deinem vispass steht aber auch auf der ersten seite deiner gewässerliste 
mfg Link


----------



## HAPE-1909 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VISpas - Wer kennt sich wirklich aus???*

Nicht ganz richtig!

Den 3-Ruten-Schein gibt es auch schon 2011.

Ich habe diesen selbst beantragt und gehe immer mit entsprechend 3 Ruten Angeln, wenn ich auf "Ansitz" bin.


----------



## Nanninga (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VISpas - Wer kennt sich wirklich aus???*

*Liegt wohl am Verein* (Groningen/Drenthe) der mir per Mail mitteilte, dass der 3 Rutenschein ab 2012 neu ist!!#cOder es müßte regional unterschiedlich sein?;+

Nanni|wavey:


----------



## HAPE-1909 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VISpas - Wer kennt sich wirklich aus???*

Mein Verein ist der VIOS Enschede, allerdings musste ich den Schein direkt beim Verband beantragen und nicht über den Verein.


----------



## Nanninga (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VISpas - Wer kennt sich wirklich aus???*

Mein Verein ist "*HS Exelsior-Winschoten*"-Provinz Groningen,hier bekomm ich den 3 Rutenschein direkt vom Verein, der ihn aber auch anfordert.
Ich nehme immer den Vispass 30,-€ incl. Versand.
Den Nachtvispas 10,´-€  und evtl. ab 2012 den Schein für die dritte Rute 25,-€
#c
NANNI#h


----------



## Athrox (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VISpas - Wer kennt sich wirklich aus???*

Hallo Leute,

Im Großen und Ganzen ist der Thread-Inhalt soweit richtig. 

Zur 3-Ruten-Regelung würde ich noch anfügen:
Es ist noch nicht sicher, dass es 2012 eine reguläre 3-Ruten-Karte geben wird. Im Zuge eines Probe-Projektes haben einige Föderationen dieses Jahr bereits in begrenzten Anzahlen eine solche Erlaubnis vergeben. Auch viele Anglervereine, deren Föderation dies nicht getan hat, haben solche Scheine probeweise ausgegeben. Wichtig ist, dass dieser Schein nur an bestimmten Gewässern gültig ist und grundsätzlich mit der Drittrute entweder ausschließlich nur auf Karpfen gefischt werden darf, oder aber (wie etwa bei der Federatie Midden Nederland) nur mit den sogenannten "aangewezen aassoorten" bestückt sein darf. Das wären: Brot, Kartoffel, Teig, Käse, Getreide und andere Samen, Wurm, Garnele und Insektenlarven bzw. Nachbildungen davon (soweit nicht größer als 2,5 cm).
Wenn die Probefase dieses Jahr erfolgreich verläuft (keine Ahnung, was in dem Fall erfolgreich wäre), dann wird es nächstes Jahr föderationsweit eine einheitliche Lösung geben. Zumindest wenn man sich denn einig wird, das ist ja auch immer noch so 'ne Sache... |rolleyes

Zum VisPas:
Den eigentlichen VisPas musst du, wie bereits gepostet, bei deiner Föderation (Verband) beantragen. Also nicht bei dem Verein. Den Zettel, den du beim Kauf bekommst, ist nur die vorübergehende Erlaubnis. Die Austellung des VisPas (Plastikkarte) dauert ca. 6 - 8 Wochen. Wenn du den Schein wegschickst, bekommst du die Karte nach dieser Zeit nach Hause geschickt.

Der Kleine VisPas ist sozusagen die "Light"-Version des VisPas. Er ist billiger, gilt nur an einer kleineren Auswahl von Gewässern (siehe "Kleine Lijst van Viswateren") und es gelten noch ein paar weitere Beschränkungen. So darfst du z.B. keinen Fisch töten und mitnehmen. Auch wenn er maßig ist.


----------



## Nanninga (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VISpas - Wer kennt sich wirklich aus???*

*Hier mal die Textmirtteilung meines Vereins:*

Derde hengel: met ingang van 2012 is het mogelijk om een vergunning voor  een derde hengel aan te vragen. De kosten voor deze vergunning bedragen  €25,-. Naast deze vergunning kunt u ook weer de nachtvispas aanvragen.  Nachtvispas en derde hengel kunnen los van elkaar worden aangevraagd  (hoeft niet in combinatie, mag wel natuurlijk). Leden van onze  vereniging kunnen bij het overmaken van de contributie aangeven welke  vergunningen ze willen aanvragen. Dit moet dan worden vermeld bij de  overschrijving. Binnenkort ontvangen onze leden een brief over de  contributie voor 2012, waarin dit ook wordt uitgelegd.
  Nieuwe leden kunnen via het zogenaamde "voorlopig bewijs van  lidmaatschap" aangeven welke vergunnngen ze willen afnemen. Dit gaat via  de hengelsportzaken. Zie daarvoor de pagina "lidmaatschap". Ook wordt  het binnenkort mogelijk om ook de derde hengelvergunning via deze  website te verkrijgen.


----------



## Athrox (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: VISpas - Wer kennt sich wirklich aus???*

Hi Nanni,

Das dürfen die durchaus. Der Gesetzgeber hat den Weg dazu bereits 2009 geebnet. Leider sollte es ab 2012 eigentlich aber so sein, dass die Föderation einheitliche 3-Ruten-Scheine ausgibt für alle entsprechend zur Föderation gehörigen Gewässer. Auch sollten die entsprechenden Gewässer in den föderativen Listen entsprechend markiert werden.
Angesichts der großen Anzahl Angelsportvereine ist es allerdings unwahrscheinlich, dass man dies in den letzten 11 Wochen des Jahres noch organisiert bekommt.

Für den Angler schwindet damit die Hoffnung, eine einheitliche (und damit erheblich billigere) 3-Ruten-Karte zu bekommen, welche für alle entsprechenden Föderationsgewässer gilt, die man gut mit 3 Ruten befischen kann.
Ich würde mir mit der einheitlichen Lösung aber auch Zeit lassen, immerhin verdiene ich so mehr Geld, da ja später jeder Angelsportverein anteilig weniger bekommt. |licht


----------

